# Odd CEL & High Battery Voltage



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

14.9-15.x seems normal for my car in the winter, even with a new battery.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Turbodsl Cruze said:


> i've never had a check engine light come on before and I noticed today that while driving The battery voltage is 14.9 -15.3 which I think is quite high..I haven't had the ground cable recall done so I'm wondering if this may be part of the problem.....


Without the code, I won't have anything to tell you about the CEL, but I don't think that your described voltages are related to it, or even beyond normal ranges. Readings right around 15 are pretty normal cold-weather voltages for the CTD. The voltages you describe are right around what I've seen on a daily basis for my 31,000 miles. I can usually rely on seeing a 15.2 when I flip to that screen of the DIC this time of year (low to mid 14s during summer), unless I'm well into a very long trip. These variable-output alternators will read anywhere between 12 and 16 and still be within their normal operating range.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> Without the code, I won't have anything to tell you about the CEL, but I don't think that your described voltages are related to it, or even beyond normal ranges. Readings right around 15 are pretty normal cold-weather voltages for the CTD. The voltages you describe are right around what I've seen on a daily basis for my 31,000 miles. I can usually rely on seeing a 15.2 when I flip to that screen of the DIC this time of year (low to mid 14s during summer), unless I'm well into a very long trip. These variable-output alternators will read anywhere between 12 and 16 and still be within their normal operating range.



I'll keep you all posted once the dealer pulls the code. Thanks for the info on the voltages!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> 14.9-15.x seems normal for my car in the winter, even with a new battery.


Same here, even after driving for quite some time.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

.

voltage is fine


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your CEL is a result of your opening the hood while the car was operating without the key.

You unlocked and opened the door while the car was running.....so far so good.....the car is waiting for you to put the key in the ignition.(and turn it on)

Instead, you pulled the hood release, sending a 'Hood Open' signal from the hood latch, which shut the car down as designed.

By doing so, you set a failure code.....which will be a hood latch code.

It may self clear, but until it does, the remote start should be inoperative.
If it does not, and you have to go to the dealer, tell them the sequence of events so they do not replace the hood latch and simply clear the code.

Don't do that anymore.......your voltmeter readings are normal.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep us posted. I like the theory about the hood fault, but it is possible it is a coincidence and there is a sensor code.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've had a CEL 3 separate times in 18,000 miles....All three times it cleared itself within the next 3 starts and also my car would still remote start with the CEL on. I'd let it ride a little bit before panicing to the dealer. If I was close to the end of bumper to bumper I'd high tail it to the dealer but where I'm at now I'd rather they don't touch the car if they don't have to.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Robby said:


> Your CEL is a result of your opening the hood while the car was operating without the key.
> 
> You unlocked and opened the door while the car was running.....so far so good.....the car is waiting for you to put the key in the ignition.(and turn it on)
> 
> ...


Thanks Robby! I had an appointment scheduled for this morning at the dealer but when I started the car up to drive there, had no CEL on. It cleared on its own. 

If it happens to return, I'll head to the dealer then.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

So, it appears as though there is an underlying issue... On the way home last night, the CEL came back on after 1,200 km of driving after it went off. It's at the dealer now, I'll post what the issue is later this evening once I know.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

So... It's a bad glow plug. They're ordering one in for next week and say it's ok to drive the car until then. They didn't tell me the code that caused the CEL Though.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

